# Johnson Seahorse 6hp 70's model.



## SnowmanJon (Apr 28, 2010)

My motor is acting really weird. Usually starts right up within a couple pulls and runs no problems. Now for some reason starts up fine the first time then when start moving it kills out. Seems like it's a fuel issue from the way it dies. Slowly then chokes out. I put carb/injector cleaner in it it has new gas is there something easy that I migh be missing??


Thanks Jon


----------



## ober51 (Apr 29, 2010)

SnowmanJon said:


> My motor is acting really weird. Usually starts right up within a couple pulls and runs no problems. Now for some reason starts up fine the first time then when start moving it kills out. Seems like it's a fuel issue from the way it dies. Slowly then chokes out. I put carb/injector cleaner in it it has new gas is there something easy that I migh be missing??
> 
> 
> Thanks Jon



Fuel pump might have gone bad. When was the last time you cleaned the carbs - physically?

Might be time to do that, and then replace the pump and hoses. Shouldnt be too much money and will likely be a good maintenance thing anyway. It sounds like a fuel prob to me, but others know much more than I do. HTHs.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 29, 2010)

What's the primer bulb doing?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 29, 2010)

sounds like a restricted jet. take the carb apart and clean it

look for the low speed jet. my 3hp has a fix'd l/s jet hiddin in the bottom of the float bowl. easy to miss. you need to take the needle backings and orings out before shooting any carb cleaner in there

also make sure the boss gasket around the high speed jet is ok. mine was sucking in fuel around the gasket instead of threw the bowl causing it to run lean


----------



## SnowmanJon (Apr 29, 2010)

Primer Bulb after it quits is not filled like I pumped it..it seems kinda empty...with this in mind I've switched the hose/primer bulb already and no change

Where is a good place to find out how to clean the carbs physicaly?

I've not ever done this....mainly becuase I've workd on cars...ya know fuel injected...

JON


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 29, 2010)

If primer bulb is not hard after it dies, sounds like fuel pump.

Try pumping primer bulb as motor is running & see if it stays running as long as bulb is pumped.If so,fuel pump.


----------



## SnowmanJon (Apr 29, 2010)

I did that too still dies. But the wired thing is that after it dies the first time it dies faster and faster each time I get it started. To the point that it will not even start. 

Anyone know a good carb cleaning site? Or video


----------



## cajuncook1 (May 1, 2010)

SnowmanJon said:


> My motor is acting really weird. Usually starts right up within a couple pulls and runs no problems. Now for some reason starts up fine the first time then when start moving it kills out. Seems like it's a fuel issue from the way it dies. Slowly then chokes out. I put carb/injector cleaner in it it has new gas is there something easy that I migh be missing??
> 
> 
> Thanks Jon




Seems like it is time to do a carburetor clean and overhaul. Sounds intimidating, but you will find these little motors are easy to work on. *One piece of advice that I strongly recommend is get a service manual. * I promise you it is a good investment and good resource to maintain and up keep of your motor.

Links to find and purchase a service manual for your motor.

There are online Johnson/Evinrude parts list and diagrams. 1968 to present. https://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index....cfd8a6471c0f7f

https://www.outboardbooks.com/

https://www.iboats.com/Johnson_Outboa...1023--dz.36857

https://www.ebay.com (type in year, make and model of your Johnson)


Links with good general information about up keep and maintenance for your motor.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC_6hp.htm (READ HIS CARB CLEANING PORTION OF THE ARTICLE) 8) 

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=167352

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=244013

Links to purchase your carburetor kit and they give exploded diagrams to help you visualize the carburetor and gaskets. (the float should come with a new kit) 

https://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index.aspx?s1=b68240ac386a9760c6bfb2b152513299

https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/parts.html (if you have trouble finding the carb kit order number...call the number on the website and they will help you select the correct kit for your motor.)

Remember to remove all the plugs and clean out the chambers, you don't have to remove the lead shot if they are not leaking. There is a hole on top of the carb that seems to have a lead shot missing, please don't plug it up it is suppose to be that way. Read this link again *https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC_6hp.htm * and it will explain why. Please disassemble the carb and clean well and don't reuse gaskets they will leak. Use the gaskets and packing nuts suppled in the kit. DO NOT soak or spray any plastic parts with carb cleaner, it will dissolve and mess up plastic. Replace the float with the new style float, because the new float will be resistant against Ethanol damage. Pay close attention to how it was together in the first place and make sure the float is level. Use something clean and metal to soak the carb and in well ventilated place (outside preferred, fumes from the carb cleaner can get you ill.) Remember your carb has only a slow needle adjustment and your high speed jet is fixed. Read Joe Reeves article on how to adjust your carb slow speed needle. You will do fine!!

This video should give a general idea.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5cxBMDezuU



Good luck my friend,

cajuncook1


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 2, 2010)

wow sounds like you've had one of these in the past with that kinda info...

JON


----------



## Sader762 (May 2, 2010)

Get a service manual for sure, especially if yo plan on keeping the motor.


When you order a carb rebuild kit they usually come with a set of instructions that show you what you need to do.


----------

